# SWAP - bontrager 100mm stem for 60mm(ish)



## mickwood (2 Jun 2009)

Well, after finally (I HOPE!!) recovering from my knee injury. I've now set up the bike properly only to find out that the stem on the bike I bought is too long! It's an alloy 100mm Bontrager and I need a 60mm stem so if anyone needs a longer stem and fancies swapping?? Ideally I'd like a bontrager, the same as this but so long as it's black I guess? B)

Thanks

Mick


----------

